# Dormant Spray Alfalfa O/G Mix



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The alfalfa orchard grass mix is a high value crop and I have and others have seen crab grass , barn yard grass and fox tail move in last summer and I think winter annuals are moving in as we speak . Will some spray over the winter when things are dormant ? Last summer on here we talked of residual dormant sprays ,. I am thinking about it and wondering if you are too , that time is not all that time is not far off .


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I’m thinking about it don’t know what to do. Wanted to attend the hay meeting in Leasport last week but roads where pretty icy up this way to drive down for it.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

The only thing that I know about is prowl preemergent and my understanding is March is as early as you want to apply. Am going to be discussing this with coop in Jan. Probably mixed with 40-50# liq N and maybe something else for winter ann. I don't have any idea what you can use for wa when you have alfalfa.


----------

